# Latex Tubing .com



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

anybody ever order from latex tubing .com they sell dipped tubing varioussizes in 10 25 50 and 100 ft rolls


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No. I thought they were on the pricey side. Instead I got 50 ft from TEX for $ 18 shipped.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

how do you order whole thing has no prices or sizes just a series of descriptions.....


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had to just go up a bit on my dipped tubing. I only sell in the 50 and 100 foot links to help shooters ger the best price per band set. -- Tex


----------



## Bajatoy (Aug 4, 2012)

I just ordered some from them on saturday, also ordered bands and pouches from Tex-shooter on the same day, both arrived in the mail today (arizona). The tubing is from New York but it shipped the same day! Have not shot the tubing yet but it seems very nice and it is made in the USA!!! Can't say enough about both of them! Very happy and very fast shipping!!!!

Brian


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Bajatoy said:


> I just ordered some from them on saturday, also ordered bands and pouches from Tex-shooter on the same day, both arrived in the mail today (arizona). The tubing is from New York but it shipped the same day! Have not shot the tubing yet but it seems very nice and it is made in the USA!!! Can't say enough about both of them! Very happy and very fast shipping!!!!
> 
> Brian


Well?


----------



## Bajatoy (Aug 4, 2012)

Works great! Have about 400 shots with the tubing and is performing perfectly with plenty of power for plinking.
Tex's band are simply amazing! Have about 50 shots on a set and wow! First time using flat bands, gotta say, I am a fan!! lol


----------

